# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Credit Cards that will cover Jamaica Car Rentals

## SoloTraveller

My Capital One credit card, which I otherwise like, has the following policy on insuring auto rentals:

"This benefit is available in the United States and most foreign countries.
However, no benefit is provided for motor vehicles rented in Israel,
Jamaica, the Republic of Ireland, or Northern Ireland."

What an odd subset of excepted nations! Anyway, does anyone have any suggestions on alternative cards I should look into that will cover me?

I have time, as my trip isn't until Feb.

Thanks

Solo

----------


## SoloTraveller

The more I look into this, it looks like ALL credit cards will not cover car rental in those countries. Am I missing something>?

----------


## sammyb

Citibank World Mastercard does

----------


## newfiegirl59

Hello Solotraveler, 
Also Chase Bank USA's Saphire Card covers Jamaica, The same 3 countries you mentioned above were previously not covered, but now are, I'm looking at the letter they sent me to show the rental co. as i type. Now that TD banks are in the US you might check with them because Their first class travel VISA covers Jamaica as well. And my American Express card covers in Jamaica.

----------


## SoloTraveller

Thanks guys. To the rest of you. CHECK THE FINE PRINT. Virtually all credit cards allow for coverage on car rentals internationally, but Jamaica, Irleland and Israel are exempted for some reason. If you call you CC company and ask if you are covered internationally they will say "yes." But you probably are not covered in JA

----------


## newfiegirl59

Hello Solotraveler, 
Also Chase Bank USA's Saphire Card covers Jamaica, The same 3 countries you mentioned above were previously not covered, but now are, I'm looking at the letter they sent me to show the rental co. as i type. Now that TD banks are in the US you might check with them because Their first class travel VISA covers Jamaica as well. And my American Express card covers in Jamaica. If you live in Canada open a Scotia bank act. that way there are no ATM fee's. and i read in a past thread that Bank of America acts. also no ATM fees.

----------


## newfiegirl59

I asked them specifically if they cover in Jamaica, I have conf. letters from all 3 cards mentioned above and have used them on my last 4 trips. there is some fine print as to the consecutive days per contract length, thats why we needed 3 cards to cover our last stay of 84 days.
I have put scratches on a brand new vehicle, no back charge, i have notified upon return of vehicle that i had to put a plug in a tire and the only reason i mentioned it was because the same tire went flat 3 times and i didn't want the next person to have to deal with it. No back charge. They will put a hold on your card, either way.

----------


## JitterBug

Master card gold covers jamaica. I've been using the card for car rentals for 9 years.

----------


## Todd

My Discover IT card says:

WHERE YOU ARE COVERED:

    Coverage applies to vehicles rented anywhere in the world.
    Coverage is not available where prohibited by law.

----------


## NKY

> My Discover IT card says:
> 
> WHERE YOU ARE COVERED:
> 
>     Coverage applies to vehicles rented anywhere in the world.
>     Coverage is not available where prohibited by law.


That last sentence would make me want to check the fine print.

Bank of America world Mastercard also covers Jamaica. Or at least it did last year when I checked.

----------


## Todd

[QUOTE=NKY;163941]That last sentence would make me want to check the fine print.

Discover
Cards: All Discover credit cards except for student versions
Duration: Up to 31 days
Amount of Coverage: Up to $25,000
Excluded Countries: None, as long as rental car company in that country allowed you to pay for the rental in full using your Discover card.

----------


## SoloTraveller

Anyone know which, if any, rental car companies at MBJ accept Discover?

----------


## sammyb

Here is contact info for Island

Reservations Centre (Head Office)
Hours of Operation: 8:30 a.m. � 5:00 p.m. (EST)

Tel: (876) 929-5875
Tel: (416) 628-8885 (CANADA)
Tel: (954) 573-9838 (USA)
Toll Free # (USA ONLY): 1-866-978-5335
Fax: (876) 929-6987
Email: icar@cwjamaica.com
Address: 17 Antigua Avenue, Kingston 10, Jamaica, W.I.

----------

